# saw choice 562xp vs. 372xp vs. 576xp



## FireNewbie (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey guys looking for advice and suggestions from members that have experience with the posted saws.  I'm looking for a saw that will pull a  20 to 24" bar routine with extra left over for bigger bar options.


----------



## CRE10 (Feb 19, 2015)

I'd go 372.


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Feb 19, 2015)

372xp - I just did. I personally wouldn't run a 24" bar on a 60cc. Stihl's 70cc saws 044/440/441 are nice as well.


----------



## CRE10 (Feb 19, 2015)

Clyde S. Dale said:


> 372xp - I just did. I personally wouldn't run a 24" bar on a 60cc. Stihl's 70cc saws 044/440/441 are nice as well.


My thoughts exactly. It will pull one, but not with authority plus it may not oil well. 

I have a ported 261cm and a 441cm. 60cc is kind of an in betweener. 

The 562xp is one bad boy though, but not with 24" bar.


----------



## j7art2 (Feb 19, 2015)

I've seen video of a 562xp running a 36" bar. My logging friend runs a 28 regularly on his 562.

DO NOT look at the CC's of the saw. CC's mean nothing. Horsepower means everything. The AutoTune produces MUCH more horsepower than a standard carbed saw.

If you compare the 562 to other comparable saws on the market (Stihl and Echo), you'll see that nothing comes close in the horsepower range.

To give you an example, I had a 56cc 455 Rancher, that produced 3.4hp. I borrowed my friend's well used 562, which Husqvarna claims 4.7hp from. Same size saw, same size weight, triple the cutting speed. His saw ended up grenading when I borrowed it unfortunately, but I was so impressed with it's performance that I went out and bought my own and convinced my other friend (when taking video of my 455 and 562 cutting side by side) to sell his MS290 Farmboss and also get one.

Zero comparison.

For me, cutting 2-3 hours a day, the 372 is too heavy. No doubt it's a great saw, but I simply have no need for a saw that big. I cut through an almost 4' diameter box elder trunk using the 562 (cutting both sides) in the same time it took my dad using my 455 cutting one of its 1' diameter limbs. For those that have handled box elder, you know the struggle.

If you want a good firewood saw that you can wield all day, the 562 is your saw. If you want the biggest and baddest b#tch that's a few pounds more, the 372 is your saw.

As for me, I wouldn't hesitate to strap on a longer bar and tackle ANYTHING with this saw.



On a side note, and I have zero affiliation with them, buy your saw on Bailey's Online. They have a promotion right now that they will beat ANY online deal you can find. I expected them to beat the deal by a few bucks. The best online deal I found was $655.

They beat that deal by $30, and also included a $50 carrying case for free, shipped to my door.

I spent $694 for a new saw, full chisel Woodland Pro (rebranded Carlton) chain, 6 bottles of premixed gas to get the 2 year extended warranty and a case, and they threw in some Oregon titanium string trimmer string as a complementary gift. I'll be ordering there from now on. No one can touch their prices.


----------



## cityboy172 (Feb 19, 2015)

I bought a new ported 562, and i must say I am very impressed. I only have about 4 tanks through it. It seems to be a very good all round saw so far. I put a 20" on it, but I feel it could handle more comfortably. I bought the saw to give me something lighter then my Stihl ms460.  It's by no means a ms460 replacement in big wood, but I feel it's pulling very close to the same speed as my 460 in 20" and under. And I tend to lean on things, so that's impressive.

I've only gotten my ms460 out once since I've taken delivery of the 562.

Added bonus- If gasoline was Alcohol, It makes my 460 look like it has a drinking problem.


----------



## FireNewbie (Feb 19, 2015)

Yeah guys the 24+ inch bar on the 562xp worries me.  I was thinking between the 372 and 576 with the 372 being around 1.5# lighter I think with a better power to weight ratio.  Was looking at mowers for less, I'll have to check out Bailey's too.


----------



## CRE10 (Feb 19, 2015)

FireNewbie said:


> Yeah guys the 24+ inch bar on the 562xp worries me.  I was thinking between the 372 and 576 with the 372 being around 1.5# lighter I think with a better power to weight ratio.  Was looking at mowers for less, I'll have to check out Bailey's too.


If you join Arborist site Spike460 and Tlandrum can get you killer deals on Huskies.


----------



## FireNewbie (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks I'll have to look into that!


----------



## cityboy172 (Feb 19, 2015)

Tlandrum is top notch. Thats where my ported saw came from.


----------



## Osagebndr (Feb 19, 2015)

I don't have any experience with huskies but I know from personal experience that a 60cc pro saw can and will tackle pretty much anything you put in front of it. I run a 20&24" bars in mine (ms361) and have cut 40-48"logs with not a lot of effort tho not real fast . Let it eat and she'll make you proud


----------



## cityboy172 (Feb 19, 2015)

Osagebndr said:


> I don't have any experience with huskies but I know from personal experience that a 60cc pro saw can and will tackle pretty much anything you put in front of it. I run a 20&24" bars in mine (ms361) and have cut 40-48"logs with not a lot of effort tho not real fast . Let it eat and she'll make you proud



My biggest consideration when stepping "down" in saw, was weight savings. That ms460 got heavy after lugging it around, and that much saw I felt was unnecessary for ~80% of my cutting.  I feel the 60cc pro saw will more then cover what I want it to do. If I need more, I've got it though. I don't see myself using my "big" saw until i get to about 28"+.


----------



## Dairyman (Feb 19, 2015)

You can save some cash by getting a 365xt and turn it into a 372.


----------



## 2PistolPacker (Feb 20, 2015)

FireNewbie said:


> Yeah guys the 24+ inch bar on the 562xp worries me.  I was thinking between the 372 and 576 with the 372 being around 1.5# lighter I think with a better power to weight ratio.  Was looking at mowers for less, I'll have to check out Bailey's too.



I bought my 372xp from Mowers for Less, they had a Black Friday sale at a great price. I bought it with a 24" bar, a couple of chains and 3 cans of fuel to extend the warranty for an extra 2 years. I toyed with the idea of getting a 28" spare bar, but ended up going with the 20" for a spare. It really is a bad a$$ saw.


----------



## FireNewbie (Feb 20, 2015)

Baileys will do a price match of mowers for less.  Still have to check out the guys for arborist.com site.  I think Im going to go with the 372xp.


----------



## Wildo (Feb 20, 2015)

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/576xp.273592/

Darn good deal right there.


----------



## Osagebndr (Feb 20, 2015)

You won't be disappointed . I've seen them in action . Good one saw choice


----------



## Osagebndr (Feb 20, 2015)

Wildo said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/576xp.273592/
> 
> Darn good deal right there.


Yeah buddy


----------



## tjcole50 (Feb 21, 2015)

Don't think you can go wrong with either choice. But since I have a solid 50cc I went 576xpat.. u would be very suprised how well the 576xp feels in hands


----------



## FireNewbie (Feb 21, 2015)

Hey tjcole, what 50cc saw is that in the picture next to the 576?


----------



## cityboy172 (Feb 21, 2015)

FireNewbie said:


> Hey tjcole, what 50cc saw is that in the picture next to the 576?



Looks to be a husqvarna 550xp.


----------



## Osagebndr (Feb 21, 2015)

Do husky dealers not give you a choice of bar to go with the saw to begin with at no extra charge? I get that from my Stihl dealers .


----------



## 2PistolPacker (Feb 21, 2015)

Osagebndr said:


> Do husky dealers not give you a choice of bar to go with the saw to begin with at no extra charge? I get that from my Stihl dealers .


Mine would have come with a 16" bar free, but I upgraded to the 24" for an extra $20.


----------



## Osagebndr (Feb 21, 2015)

I can do that.mowers for less has some wicked prices by the way( I know you know that) probably where I'll get mine


----------



## tjcole50 (Feb 22, 2015)

FireNewbie said:


> Hey tjcole, what 50cc saw is that in the picture next to the 576?


550xp both mufflwr modded and hopefully next year both ported. 576xp is underrated ... feels far better than the 441cm I test drove


----------



## hillclimber (Feb 22, 2015)

I've had all three....still got the 562 and 576. For average size firewood ....the 562 is hard to beat.. Your back will thank you later..


----------



## husky1 (Feb 22, 2015)

FireNewbie said:


> Hey guys looking for advice and suggestions from members that have experience with the posted saws.  I'm looking for a saw that will pull a  20 to 24" bar routine with extra left over for bigger bar options.


If your just cutting your own firewood a 562 would be perfect even with a 24" ba


FireNewbie said:


> Hey guys looking for advice and suggestions from members that have experience with the posted saws.  I'm looking for a saw that will pull a  20 to 24" bar routine with extra left over for bigger bar options.



 The 562 has the highest power to weight ratio ever recorded in a production saw over a pound less than a 372 and still has
4.8 hp only a half horse less than the 372.If your primary wood is over 20" then bring in a 72


----------



## Dairyman (Feb 22, 2015)

husky1 said:


> If your just cutting your own firewood a 562 would be perfect even with a 24" ba
> 
> 
> The 562 has the highest power to weight ratio ever recorded in a production saw over a pound less than a 372 and still has
> 4.8 hp only a half horse less than the 372.If your primary wood is over 20" then bring in a 72



Where did you come up with that? Husky specs the 372 with a better p/w ratio than the 562.


----------



## husky1 (Feb 22, 2015)

Dairyman said:


> Where did you come up with that? Husky specs the 372 with a better p/w ratio than the 562.


Husky plays the numbers game all the time a 372 weighs just under 14 lbs at 5.3 hp a 562 weighs 12.57 lbs at 4.8 specs are a little off the 2013 specs are about as true as you can get  hp for the 562 is now listed at 4.7 instead of 4.8 in 2013 Believe me this saw has gained hp since 2013 they have said  at Dealer meetings since 2011 the 550 & 562 have the highest power to weight ratio of Any Husqvarna saws . Don't get me wrong the 372 is still one of my Favorites.


----------



## Fastdonzi (Feb 22, 2015)

cityboy172 said:


> Tlandrum is top notch. Thats where my ported saw came from.



I own one of Terry's personal 372xp's. Not one he hopped up for someone else, but one he used everyday in his logging biz. This thing is No Slouch, Ive had comments like "Oh My God" & "Hory Shet" when people have seen this thing go through 23" Dia Oak logs with a 24" bar. It is Very Special. Terry is a very stand up guy and will do you right on new saws or modding old ones... I'm very pleased to say the least


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Feb 22, 2015)

The OP is looking to run a 20-24" bar with the option to go bigger. Of the saws he listed, the 372xp and 576xp fit that description best. While the 562xp has an awesome reputation, it is a 60cc saw and best suited for a 20" bar. Just because some guy on the interweb runs a 36" bar on one doesn't mean everyone else should.

372xp still gets my vote but I am biased since I own one.


----------



## Wildo (Feb 23, 2015)

Wildo said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/576xp.273592/
> 
> Darn good deal right there.




It's sold,  did you score? Hope so, if not there are a couple other good deals on AS right now.


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Feb 23, 2015)

Did anyone ask what his budget is yet? There are good deals in the Tradin' Post on AS, but if he has the coin for a new saw with warranty and all...

Here's a Stihl MS440 that looks nice:

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/stihl-ms-440-magnum.273817/#post-5228818


----------



## FireNewbie (Feb 23, 2015)

Sorry guys been busy.  My budget is for a new saw that will more than meet my needs at a good price!  Still researching...  I'm waiting for my local dealer to get both a 372 and 576 in stock.  I can at least compare and get a feel for them side by side.  Wish I could put them in some wood though- the true test.


----------



## FireNewbie (Feb 23, 2015)

tjcole50
I'm planning on muffler moding my MS290 for smaller work and getting the 576xpat for the bigger stuff.  I've talked to a few of the recommended members and others over on arboristsite.com and they saying the 576xpat is the way to go out of the three Husky's.  Still have not totally ruled out the 372 with the lighter weight, though I don't think the extra weight will bother me that much being 6'6 and "husky"


----------



## cityboy172 (Feb 23, 2015)

Sounds like a plan, except your 290 is going to feel like a turd, and sit until it won't start. At least mine did.


----------



## FireNewbie (Feb 23, 2015)

yeah, I plan when doing big jobs to let my dad use the 290 while working with me.  I'll use it in the smaller wood while cutting myself.


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Feb 23, 2015)

My vote is for the 372xp. I bought mine off CL my fleet is a 266,350,371xp, and the 372XP. Always pick up my 372 now! cut mainly off the log pile. the 371 is ported and polished and is faster than the 372, but is harder on fuel than the stock 372. I am less tired after cutting with the 372. Just my experience.


----------



## Wildo (Feb 23, 2015)

If you aren't dead set on a Husky the Dolmar 7900 is a lotta saw for under $800.  It has the same power and weight for $200 less.


----------



## FireNewbie (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks for all the advice guys.  I ordered the 576xpat from Bailey's on a great deal. They price matched the lowest price deal I found and beat it by $40 with no sales tax or shipping cost.


----------



## j7art2 (Feb 25, 2015)

Be sure to order a full chisel chain from them. Their Woodland Pro chains are rebranded Carlton chains, which make good quality professional chains. The 562 comes with A H46 chain which is a 'professional safety chain'. It cuts better than a home owner safety chain, but is not even remotely close to something like an Oregon LGX or any other sort of H47 chain. Technically the H46 is not considered a low kickback chain, but it is not even remotely close to the stuff professional logger use.

I did a test the other day to see just how 'good' or how 'bad' the H46 was while breaking in my new 562. With an H46, my 562 cut at almost the exact same rate my 455 Rancher did with an Oregon LGX chain.

I put on my H47 Woodland Pro (Oregon LGX equivalent), and cutting speed increased by approximately 35% I'm going to guess. Chains make a huge difference.

Either way, you're going to be happy with your purchase, provided you have the right chain for it. Enjoy!


----------



## CRE10 (Feb 25, 2015)

Depends on the wood for chain. Most firewood type conditions would be better suited for semi-chisel.


----------



## j7art2 (Feb 25, 2015)

I've had my logger friend tell me he uses semi-chisel for dirty wood and firewood, and full chisel for clean wood. I'm still learning all of the different chain codes, and run full chisel all the time regardless. Are semi chisel chains H46 chains, or H47's (or something else?) 

I know there are a bunch of different types, like the H80 ripping chains, but I've no need for those, and they have significant kickback potential even in skilled hands. Most people from what I understand use these in portable mills.


----------



## CRE10 (Feb 25, 2015)

I don't know the Husky chain codes. I know that the Woodland Pro is all chisel though. I have Stihl and Oregon chisel and semi-chisel. For me personally chisel is fun to run on big clean wood. For smaller firewood scenarios I find that semi-chisel stays sharper longer. It will vary on wood type and conditions along with personal preference.


----------



## j7art2 (Feb 25, 2015)

What is the Oregon code for the chain you use? I love the LGX, but may be willing to try something else provided my cutting speed doesn't suffer. 

I think the H codes are universal across all chains, but not 100% positive. They're listed on the actual drive tooth itself, where it would meet the sprocket. I know at least when I called Bailey's asking what the hell was stock on my 562 (because I could tell it was a safety chain just by looking at it) they asked me to look at the two and compare the numbers there.


----------



## FireNewbie (Feb 25, 2015)

I was told that the saw comes with some type of "safety" low-kickback chain.  I ordered a Oregon full and semi chisel chain.  Yes the semi chisel seems to cut and stay sharper longer when cutting firewood.  Don't know anything about Carleton or Woodland Pro chains, but I have found that my MS290 likes the Oregon chains over the Stihl.  They seem to be sharper and better quality new out of the box.  They threw in a Oregon full chisel skip tooth at no cost due to a order error that delayed my order until the next morning.


----------



## FireNewbie (Feb 25, 2015)

j7art2 said:


> What is the Oregon code for the chain you use? I love the LGX, but may be willing to try something else provided my cutting speed doesn't suffer.
> 
> I think the H codes are universal across all chains, but not 100% positive. They're listed on the actual drive tooth itself, where it would meet the sprocket. I know at least when I called Bailey's asking what the hell was stock on my 562 (because I could tell it was a safety chain just by looking at it) they asked me to look at the two and compare the numbers there.


Oregon semi chisel is DPX it seems to cut the same or faster than a LGX if that helps.


----------



## FireNewbie (Mar 7, 2015)

Well, I got the saw a couple of days ago from Baileys.  I have been cutting some smaller stuff until it is broken in.  Can't wait to run it in some big wood!


----------



## CRE10 (Mar 7, 2015)

I think to break it in that you are supposed to put it in big wood at WOT for the AT to program.


----------



## FireNewbie (Mar 7, 2015)

yeah I heard that about the autotune, but is that before or after the recommended 10 hr break-in?  The manual only talks about the 10 hr break-in period, anybody have first hand knowledge (facts) about the AT?


----------



## farmer (Mar 7, 2015)

You run the saw wide open in a big piece of wood. Noodling the wood is the best way for the break in.


----------



## FireNewbie (Mar 8, 2015)

So you run the saw WOT in a piece of big wood how long?  Do you calibrate then vary the speed until the ten hours is up?  Just looking for the answer as the manual only says to vary the speed for the first ten hours of use.  I'll start a new thread....


----------



## Oldman47 (Mar 8, 2015)

FireNewbie said:


> yeah I heard that about the autotune, but is that before or after the recommended 10 hr break-in?  The manual only talks about the 10 hr break-in period, anybody have first hand knowledge (facts) about the AT?


What 10 hr break in? I just did an electronic search of their manual and find no such reference for the 576xp at.


----------



## CRE10 (Mar 8, 2015)

I think it is 5 minutes WOT in wood. You will want to do that when you change bar lengths or say if you cut in 100 degree weather and then 30 degree weather. You may not always have to do that unless you notice performance is diminished from the weather or bar changes. 

As far as break in, these things are designed to be run at WOT so run it like a ***** ape to break it in.


----------



## FireNewbie (Mar 8, 2015)

Oldman47 said:


> What 10 hr break in? I just did an electronic search of their manual and find no such reference for the 576xp at.


I'm looking at the manual right now pg. 18 under "running in".  Straight from the supplied manual from Husqvarna, "Avoid running at a too high speed for extended periods during the first 10 hours."  I interpret this to mean not to run at WOT to calibrate until after the (10hr.) break in period.  That's will I'm posting and asking in this thread to do it properly...


----------



## cityboy172 (Mar 8, 2015)

FireNewbie said:


> I'm looking at the manual right now pg. 18 under "running in".  Straight from the supplied manual from Husqvarna, "Avoid running at a too high speed for extended periods during the first 10 hours."  I interpret this to mean not to run at WOT to calibrate until after the (10hr.) break in period.  That's will I'm posting and asking in this thread to do it properly...




I interpret that as the you should have the saw under load ( in a log ) and not out in the driveway piss revving it showing your buddies how sweet your new saw is.


----------



## FireNewbie (Mar 8, 2015)

Yes makes sense.  With my other saws I have just put them to work, like others have suggested.  I'm new to this autotune feature and just want to do it right!  I never understood why people want to high rev saws excessively out of wood anyway.


----------



## cityboy172 (Mar 8, 2015)

Some of it boils down to how  some people run saws. Cut with my uncle yesterday, and let him have a go with my  Stihl ms460.  I'm hard on things, but he had that saw hanging way high in the rpm range. Made me cringe a bit, and reminded me why me and my pro saws are a package deal. You want to borrow one of my good saws, I'm coming with it.  Very few exceptions.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Mar 9, 2015)

tjcole50 said:


> Don't think you can go wrong with either choice. But since I have a solid 50cc I went 576xpat.. u would be very suprised how well the 576xp feels in hands




Are those bars the same length or are my eyes fooling me?


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 9, 2015)

You are supposed to cut wood at WOT all the time.  It makes no difference whether the saw is new or 100 hours old. 

The high jet on a chainsaw carb typically is tuned somewhere between 12,000-14,500 rpm.  That is the rpm achieved at WOT with no load (out of wood) and is what is meant by by "high speed." 

All moderns saws typically run around 10K rpm under load (in wood).  That, as you may guess, is not "high speed."


----------



## j7art2 (Mar 10, 2015)

The 562 has a 5 minute break in period. Run WOT for 5 minutes, use as normal.

AT is not set up to run at half throttle. This saw is meant to run WOT all the time. You can goober it at half if you wish, but saying it's meant to have varied speed isn't accurate, and I see of no mention of that in the manual.

I just got mine 2-3 weeks ago, and I've almost cut 5 full cords of pine with it so far. It's a monster.


----------



## FireNewbie (Mar 10, 2015)

Thank you everyone for helping me understand the terms as stated in the manual.  Today I put the saw into a big round and ran it at WOT while noodling.


----------



## tjcole50 (Mar 29, 2015)

Bigg_Redd said:


> Are those bars the same length or are my eyes fooling me?



550 was wearing 18" its now wearing a 16" sugi. 576 is wearing 20" soon to be wearinf 24" full time


----------



## FireNewbie (Apr 7, 2015)

Well I am very happy with the 576xpat purchase.  Cut 3 cords last weekend of elm and cherry and yes it did its job as advertised.  A couple of the trunk sections were 22inch and there was no comparison to the Ms290 except the weight which really didn't seem that bad.  So far I am very happy with the purchase!


----------



## oak4life (Apr 23, 2015)

I just bought a 372xp a month ago. You can't go wrong with it. I have a 20" bar on it and it eats wood like crazy. Fantastic saw!! I could cut all day with it.


----------

